# 10 mag tuned



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

So I picked up this penn mag tuned 10 reel cheap
looks new $36. Nice small reel though my 11 YO
son could learn casting on it Fluke bass blues.
Any thoughts on the reel.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Finny said:


> So I picked up this penn mag tuned 10 reel cheap
> looks new $36. Nice small reel though my 11 YO
> son could learn casting on it Fluke bass blues.
> Any thoughts on the reel.


Nice reels, you can even add another mag to the bridge beside the existing magnet to make it more controllable. It has bearings, not bushings. I had two ...was a great starter surf reel with the conversion bar and the level wind removed. One thing you have to watch with the Penn Mag 10, is the spool clearance. Make sure the spool is centered, and always use aound a 20# mono, or the line can slip behind the spool....I hope this helps


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I had that reel . . . excellent reel that can be adjusted on the left side plate with a screwdriver with no additional magnets.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Mag 10 Adjustment*

Tell me more about a left plate adjustment with no additional magnets. What do you mean. Thanks. C2


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

It does not have a slider or knobby at the end that is adjusted. Adjusting the mag will bring the magnet closer or further away from the annodized aluminum spool. It is much like the late Penn Mag 970 to 990 reels.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

StormCaster said:


> It does not have a slider or knobby at the end that is adjusted. Adjusting the mag will bring the magnet closer or further away from the annodized aluminum spool. It is much like the late Penn Mag 970 to 990 reels.


Sorry SC, but the adjustment screw on the left side plate does nothing more than adjust the spool side-play. The magnet for the Penn 10 is on the bridge in the right side plate.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Nope, SC is correct. THe Penn Mag 10 has a setscrew mag at about 4 oclock from the side to side adjustment. You can move the mag closer or further, just as the 900 series reels.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Fish Hunter the Penn 10 has a fixed Magnet on the Bridge. The 970's had an Adj. Mag. If you do not have a 10 just check any Schematic. I have one that I fish with on occation great little reel.opcorn::beer:


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I actually had one that had an adjustable mag, just like the 970 I had.

Interesting, sounds like I had one that I should have kept.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

As *nomadfl* stated, you can add an additional magnet next to the one on the bridge for more control, but it probably isn't worth it, especially if it's working for you now. It's a great little reel but it's a bi*ch to disassemble and reassemble if you don't know what you are doing. If you've ever taken apart a 209 or 309, you shouldn't have any trouble though.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

That Mag Ten is well worth the 36 dollars you paid


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> As *nomadfl* stated, you can add an additional magnet next to the one on the bridge for more control, but it probably isn't worth it, especially if it's working for you now. It's a great little reel but it's a bi*ch to disassemble and reassemble if you don't know what you are doing. If you've ever taken apart a 209 or 309, you shouldn't have any trouble though.


Another simple mod is too build up the leading edge of the spool using something like epoxy, or nail polish to reduce clearence of spool edge to frame ....I can't tell the number of times my mono line got pass the spool edge and wrapped around the shaft. About the shaft adjuster for sideplay ...yes you can bring the spool closer to the fixed magnet ...but then you will eat your line as I have mentioned.opcorn: :beer:


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

*/*

thats some nice info men I really feel good 
about the buy I"ll have my son on the river
for some striper action end off april. Mag adj. on 
left side and 20 lb test min. It will be on 8' emcast


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Have got a Penn 10 that have had for 20 years or more but don't use it much.Don't think it needs more mag as seems to have too much now as it slows the spool down too much at the end of the cast.Have never found the mag adjustment on the left side of the reel.Maybe someone could post a picture of the reel showing where the adjustment is.I use the Penn 9 as can get a little more distance out of it.Just checked it and the grease has dried in the gears and handle turns rough,good winter day project while the snow is flying.
Jake


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

There is no mag adjustment on the 10.Yes,you can loosen the dust cap on right side and use the bearing tension dial(cap)on the left to get the spool closer to the mag,however,If you are still running the leveline this will not leave your spool properly centered causing uneven line lay.


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Penn Mag 10 update. Last weekend me and Joey took 5 bass to 34" in the upper Hudson River the little penn cranked in two of them to the ear to ear smiles of my 12 year old son


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Finny said:


> Penn Mag 10 update. Last weekend me and Joey took 5 bass to 34" in the upper Hudson River the little penn cranked in two of them to the ear to ear smiles of my 12 year old son



And that, friends, is what it is all about. Seeing that smile on your kid's face is worth more than anything. I hope when I have some of my own that we can enjoy days like that.

Evan


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Penn Mag 10*

I have had a Mag 10 for about 20 years and use it every day on a 13 foot AFAW rod. It will reach the second bar with ease.

Right now, it's incapacitated waiting for a clutch spring which got into the carpet while disassembling to clean and lube. I vacuumed it up, but in the process mangled the spring.

I did have problems with the little switch(forn lack of a better word) which releases the spool for bait fishing. It is not the casting lever.

I replaced the tiny spring with a piece of rubber foam which edoes the same thing but is easier to see and doesn't fall out. I super glued it into place.

I've never had to add another magnet as the present one is adequate.

I did tune the reel out of the box and removed the levelwind and replaced with a spacer bar.

I used a Mag 525 over the weekend and like the reel. Maybe soon? C2


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> Sorry SC, but the adjustment screw on the left side plate does nothing more than adjust the spool side-play. The magnet for the Penn 10 is on the bridge in the right side plate.


 Wrong there Sport the Mag adjustment is on the left side plate just use a dime to adjust. Can send you pics if needed. Great little reel. Mine is mod. to a CT use it occasionally for Reds on the beach on a 10' Okuma Solaris rod.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> Sorry SC, but the adjustment screw on the left side plate does nothing more than adjust the spool side-play. The magnet for the Penn 10 is on the bridge in the right side plate.


Sorry Sport my bad you are correct the mag is in the bridge plate.:redface: Just re-checked my schematics. Still a great reel mine does not get much use.


----------

